# TRIMMING PALM TREES & NESTING SEASON



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I LIVE IN ARIZONA AND HAVE 9 PALM TREES THAT NEED TO BE TRIMMED. I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THEM TRIMMED BEFORE NESTING SEASON STARTS. I AM NOT HEARTLESS TO THE NESTING SEASON BUT I HAD WAY TOO MANY DEAD BABY BIRDS LAST YEAR. THE PALM TREES ARE TOO HIGH AND ESPECIALLY WHEN WE GET HIGH WINDS MY STOMACHE GETS IN KNOTS. I KNOW WHAT I'M GOING TO FIND IN THE BACK YARD.
I FEEL GUILTY CUTTING THEM NOW. I'M THINKING THE PIGEONS USE THEM FOR SHELTER FROM THE COLD AT NIGHT.
WHEN WOULD BE A GOOD TIME? IF YOU KNOW OF A BIRD LOVING TREE TRIMMER AROUND TEMPE,ARIZONA, COULD YOU LET ME KNOW?
THANK YOU!
KIM


----------



## sparky (Dec 9, 2001)

Kippy,

Right now (January) would be a good time to trim your palm trees as they probably aren't nesting yet. Don't delay as they probably start breeding early in Arizona - March 1st might already be too late.

Keep in mind, landscapers tend to over-trim palm trees. They cut off too many lower leaves and also want to come back too soon so they can make more $$$ - so much so that people get used to seeing overly-trimmed palm trees and forget what they are supposed to look like. Once-a- year trimming is fine - and to save birds, do it only in winter, preferably January.



> Originally posted by KIPPY:
> *I LIVE IN ARIZONA AND HAVE 9 PALM TREES THAT NEED TO BE TRIMMED. I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THEM TRIMMED BEFORE NESTING SEASON STARTS. I AM NOT HEARTLESS TO THE NESTING SEASON BUT I HAD WAY TOO MANY DEAD BABY BIRDS LAST YEAR. THE PALM TREES ARE TOO HIGH AND ESPECIALLY WHEN WE GET HIGH WINDS MY STOMACHE GETS IN KNOTS. I KNOW WHAT I'M GOING TO FIND IN THE BACK YARD.
> I FEEL GUILTY CUTTING THEM NOW. I'M THINKING THE PIGEONS USE THEM FOR SHELTER FROM THE COLD AT NIGHT.
> WHEN WOULD BE A GOOD TIME? IF YOU KNOW OF A BIRD LOVING TREE TRIMMER AROUND TEMPE,ARIZONA, COULD YOU LET ME KNOW?
> ...


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'M THINKING MARCH WOULD BE TOO LATE. KINDA WAITING FOR THE NIGHT FREEZES TO END. I'M HOPING FEB. WOULD BE A GOOD TIME AND NOT TOO LATE. IT FEELS LIKE I'M GOING TO HAVE A SMALL WINDOW OF OPPORTUNITY HERE.
I'M JUST CONFUSED ON THE NESTING SEASON. IF THE TEMPS. REACH THE 70'S OR 80'S DURING THE DAY BUT IT STILL IS COLD AT NIGHT WILL THEY START NESTING EVEN THO ITS COLD AT NIGHT. I HAVE NOTICED A FEW OLD NESTS HAVE BEEN FALLING OUT OF THE TREES. IF THERE CLEANING HOUSE I'M IN TROUBLE!
I GUESS I CAN THROW SOME YARN OUT IN THE YARD. WHEN IT SHOWS UP MISSING THAT COULD BE A SIGN.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Kim,
I did have a card of some tree trimmers. I will check to see I still have it. If so, I will email their name & number to you.

The past couple days, I have caught two young appearing pijjies that seem fine other than they can't get any lift when they take off. They are newcomers to the flock & ended up on Frank & Jessie's cage. One actually walked right into our 'capture' cage without thinking twice. He thought twice after I closed the door but after I transferring him to a larger cage he was fine. 
Both are quite thin though. 

They are now in our AZ room getting a bit of R & R. Not sure what is going on. Winter nesting perhaps. ??
Cindy


----------



## Barb (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi,

I just moved to Tempe this summer and we have a lot of birds in our front and back yards, due to numerous trees and shrubs. I like birds so I refused to do anything about discouraging the pigeons when my husband wanted to. However, about a month and a half ago they suddenly started making large messes on our front window and window sill, on our front walk way up to our front door, and on our cars. Right before Christmas I saw a nest, and a pigeon has been sitting on it since. So, nesting has already started at my house, which really surprised me.

I feel guilty about interfering with the nesting, but we are developing a really gross problem. Any advice? 

Also, is it true that now that pigeons are used to roosting and nesting under our front eaves, we will end up having to pay up to $1500 to end the problem? Humane pigeon removal people say, in their material, that it may take three to five years of follow-up.

About trees, since moving here and having numerous trees and plants I do not even know the names of, including Palms, I have been given conflicting information from two gardeners, one tree guy, and an arborist. All of my plants look sick and I do not know if our watering system is over watering or underwatering. So, if anyone knows a quality gardener, please let me know.

Thanks,

Barb



> Originally posted by sparky:
> *Kippy,
> 
> Right now (January) would be a good time to trim your palm trees as they probably aren't nesting yet. Don't delay as they probably start breeding early in Arizona - March 1st might already be too late.
> ...




[This message has been edited by Barb (edited January 06, 2004).]


----------



## Barb (Jan 5, 2004)

I forgot to add that the pigeons have flown right smack into the large front window on multiple occasions too.

There is no way my husband or my neighbors are going to change everything for the pigeons; we won't be putting things in our window so they know there is glass there, nor continuing to clean up the increasing poop. My husband fears more pigeons will come and start roosting and nesting, so he is making very irritable noises about the situation. I need a humane way to have them move on but I don't want to interfere with their nesting/babies. Do I use a service that promises humane treatment and uses State Wild Life Agency standards? Or is there some organization of pigeon supporters that can help them?

Thanks again.



> Originally posted by Barb:
> *Hi,
> 
> I just moved to Tempe this summer and we have a lot of birds in our front and back yards, due to numerous trees and shrubs. I like birds so I refused to do anything about discouraging the pigeons when my husband wanted to. However, about a month and a half ago they suddenly started making large messes on our front window and window sill, on our front walk way up to our front door, and on our cars. Right before Christmas I saw a nest, and a pigeon has been sitting on it since. So, nesting has already started at my house, which really surprised me.
> ...




------------------


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Barb & Welcome to Pigeons.com

I live in Tempe as well & would be happy to assist with your pigeon dilemma.

Email me privately at:
[email protected] & let's see if we can come to a compromise that will be satisfactory for all concerned. 
We want hubby happy & pigeons protected.
Cindy 

BTW: If you discover any pigeons that look like they need a bit of help, please feel free to email me & I will get them the help they need.


[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited January 06, 2004).]


----------

